# GELOEST: Bestehenden Postfix-Mailserver umziehen



## mf76 (24. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

vorab Dank an Till fuer die Erstellung der tollen How-Tos und die Entwircklung von ISPConfig, das hat mir das Leben mit unserem eingenen Server doch sehr erleichtert und die Lernkurve sehr steil gemacht. 
Ich habe im Moment zwei Server laufen, da ich auf dem ersten Model an die Kapazitaets- und Leistungsgrenzen stosse. Dabei ist der erste ein Perfect Server mit Ubuntu 12.04 und ISPConfig 3.0.5.8 und das neue Model ist ein Perfect Server mit Ubuntu 16.04 ISPConfig 3.1dev RC1, solange bis in paar Tagen die offizielle Version da ist. Bisher habe ich den Umzug der Domains komplett ohne Ausfallzeit hinbekommen, das war mit bissle Nachdenken gar nicht so schwierig. Jetzt steht aber noch die letzte Aufgabe an, den Mailserver von Server 1 auf Server 2 umzuziehen. Um auch dies moeglichst ohne Ausfallzeit hinzubekommen hatte ich mir folgendes ueberlegt.

Kontoinformationen von Server 1 zu Server 2 transferieren (DB roundcube und DB ispconfig/mail-Tabellen)
Server 2 (neuer Mailserver) mit DNS-Record aufnehmen und Prioritaet als primaeren Mailserver setzen
Erstellen von neuem SPF, DKIM und DMARC-Record auf dem neuen DNS (S2)
Server 1 (aktueller Mailserver) als sekundaeren Mailserver setzen
Das ganze Setup ca. 7 Tage so laufen lassen (dann sollte auch der letzte DNS mitbekommen haben das hier ein neuer MX zustaendig ist)
Server 1 abschalten

Fuer mein Verstaendnis muesste der sekundaere Mailserver die Mails mit dem Primaeren synchronisieren, ohne das ich mich hier darum kuemmern muss. Waere toll wenn jemand meine Idee bestaetigt/wiederlegt und mir auf das richtige Pferd hilft, wie ich die beiden Postfixinstallationen konfigurieren muss, damit das so klappt.

Vielen Dank und Gruss
Michael


----------



## robotto7831a (24. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe es bisher immer wie folgt gemacht. Postfix, POP3, IMAP stoppen auf beiden Servern. Per ISPConfig Oberfläche die Mailkonten von Server 1 nach Server 2 kopieren. Anschließend /var/vmail nach Server 2 kopieren und DNS Einstellungen entsprechend ändern. Danach auf Server 1 ein EMail Routing ohne MX Lookup auf Server 2 anlegen. Postfix, POP3 und IMAP wieder starten. Fertig. So werden alle Mail die noch auf Server 1 landen an Server 2 weitergeleitet.


----------



## mf76 (25. Sep. 2016)

Das ist der klassische Weg, allerdings bin ich der Meinung das die von mir oben beschriebene Variante weniger Ausfallzeit hat, da man vieles im laufenden Betrieb machen kann, ausserdem sind es weniger manuelle Kopieroperationen da zum Beispiel die ganzen E-Mails von Server 1 selbsttaetig zu Server 2 zugestellt werden.


----------



## robotto7831a (25. Sep. 2016)

Und wie bekommst Du den Ordner /var/vmail rüber? Denn muss man so oder so manuell rüber kopieren.


----------



## mf76 (25. Sep. 2016)

Deshalb meine Ueberlegung, das ganze als secondary MX zu setzen, mit einer get-and-forward-Loesung, dann sollte nach einem "Ausfall" des primary MX, der secondary MX selbsttaetig anfangen die dort nicht vorhanden E-Mails rueber zu schicken. Oder habe ich da einen Gedankenfehler drin?


----------



## robotto7831a (25. Sep. 2016)

Warum sollte der alte Server anfangen, dass Mailverzeichnis der User an den neuen Server zu senden? Bei neu eintreffenden Mails ja aber bei alten?


----------



## florian030 (27. Sep. 2016)

Ich würde ein forward von alt nach neu machen. Und wenn Du die TTL im DNS vorher runtersetzt, sind die Änderungen auch schnell durch. Da brauchst Du keine Woche zu warten.


----------



## mf76 (7. Okt. 2016)

Um das ganze kurz aufzuklaeren, ich hab die Mailkonten manuell auf dem neuen Server angelegt und dann per rsync das Mailverzeichnis kopiert. Soweit so gut, bei der ueberschaubaren Zahl an Mailkonten konnte ich das problemlos machen, aber es muss doch auch einen Weg geben, wenn man da mehr als 10 Mailkonten hat, die "kann" man doch nicht haendisch uebertragen muessen? Die Datenbanken von Roundcube und ISPconfig/mail* einfach rueberkopieren ging leider auch nicht, da sich zwischen den verschiedenen Versionen Felder veraendert hatten und dann ploetzlich welche fehlten im neuen Setup.


----------



## robotto7831a (7. Okt. 2016)

Dafür bringt ISPConfig ja auch ein Rsync von Hause aus mit. Der kopiert sämtliche Maileinstellungen einer Domain vom alten auf den neuen Server.  Schau mal unter Tools - ISPConfig 3 Mail. Dann nur noch die Mailverzeichnisse kopieren, Rechte und Owner prüfen und fertig ist der Umzug.


----------



## florian030 (7. Okt. 2016)

> rueberkopieren ging leider auch nicht, da sich zwischen den verschiedenen Versionen Felder veraendert hatten


 spricht doch sehr für einen "autarken" Server. Da ist dann auch nix mit resync - das geht nur auf dem Server "itself" oder für Slaves im Multiserver-Setup.


----------



## mf76 (7. Okt. 2016)

robotto7831a: Die Information paar Tage frueher hat mir das Leben natuerlich erleichtert, aber sei's drum fuer's naechste Mal weiss ich's jetzt. Vielen Dank an Alle die sich hier mit Rat beteiligt haben, es hat auf jeden Fall funktioniert 

@florian030: ja das ist ein Single-Server-Setup, die Groesse von Webseite und Unternehmen rechtfertigen noch keine Multi-Server-Umgebung, dann hab ich ja doch alles richtig gemacht


----------



## robotto7831a (7. Okt. 2016)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber.



Zitat von robotto7831a:


> ... Per ISPConfig Oberfläche die Mailkonten von Server 1 nach Server 2 kopieren...


----------



## mf76 (7. Okt. 2016)

Das mit Kopieren ueber die Oberflaeche hatte ich jetzt als manuelle Aktion aufgefasst, auf die Idee dass es da ein Tool gibt bin ich in dem Moment nicht gekommen, sei's drum, man lernt jeden Tag was neues 



Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selber.


Ist halt so: "... wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ..."


----------

